# Fritzbox 7490 WLAN verbindet nicht automatisch



## sLickz (9. April 2017)

Moin moin! 

Habe mir vor einigen Tagen eine 7490 im Angebot für 161 € zugelegt, da ich mit der WLAN-Leistung des Telekom  Speedports absolut unzufrieden war (streaming über Amazon prime funktionierte mit einer 100k Leitung nicht mal über eine Distanz von 5m).

Mit der Sendeleistung der 7490 bin ich jetzt hinreichend zufrieden. Alles funktioniert soweit. 


*PROBLEM* 

Allerdings habe ich extrem häufig Probleme mit dem Reconnect - Der Laptop muss nach dem Standby neugestartet werden oder das gespeicherte Netzwerk entfernt und neu eingerichtet werden (samt WLAN-Schlüssel-Eingabe). Gleiches gilt für die Smartphones meiner Freundin und meiner Wenigkeit. 

Habe hier gelesen, dass es bei der 7490 häufig zu WLAN-Problemen kommen soll:
Fritzbox 7490: WLAN-Probleme – Ursache und Losung fur Verbindungsabbruche – GIGA

Der Lösungsansatz liegt bei diesem Artikel darin, sich einen Fritz WLAN Repeater zuzulegen - was ich nicht einsehe. 


*FRAGESTELLUNG & VERWENDUNGSZWECK*

Gibt es eine andere simple Möglichkeit, das o.g. Problem zu lösen? Ich habe von Netzwerktechnik wenig bis gar keine Ahnung und habe ehrlich gesagt auch wenig Lust, großartig Zeit ins Einlesen zu investieren.

Ich bin auch für alternative Router offen. Mir sind folgende Dinge wichtig:

- Starke und großflächige WLAN-Leistung zum Streamen von Filmen und Serien in HD (80qm Wohnung, in der sich der Router ziemlich zentral befindet) 
- Verlustfreie LAN-Leistung zum Gamen am PC (2 LAN-Ports reichen) 
- Einfache Einrichtung und Handhabung, ich habe wie gesagt wenig Ahnung und möchte nicht erst stundenlang an den Einstellungen Schrauben, bis es funktioniert. 

Das Budget sollte das der Fritzbox nicht übersteigen (160 €) 


Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Edit: Es sollte zumindest ein Gigabit LAN-Port vorhanden sein


----------



## JoinRise (9. April 2017)

Wenn schon die 7490 da Probleme macht , würde ich es für das Geld wirklich mal mit einen Repeater Versuchen. 
Die 7490 hat nun nicht die Schlechtes Leistung was das Wlan angeht.
Und was einfacheres als die Fritzboxen was die Einstellungen an geht wirst du kaum finden.


----------



## sLickz (9. April 2017)

JoinRise schrieb:


> Wenn schon die 7490 da Probleme macht , würde ich es für das Geld wirklich mal mit einen Repeater Versuchen.
> Die 7490 hat nun nicht die Schlechtes Leistung was das Wlan angeht.
> Und was einfacheres als die Fritzboxen was die Einstellungen an geht wirst du kaum finden.



Es geht mir ja nicht um die Sendeleistung der 7490 - mit der bin ich zufrieden. 

Ich habe nur keine Lust jedes mal das Netzwerk in meinem Smartphone zu entfernen, neu anzuwählen und das Passwort einzugeben, wenn ich nach Hause komme. 

Und die Handhabung der Fritzbox finde ich auch gut. Nur weiß ich eben nicht, wie ich o.g. Problem lösen kann. Nach der Einrichtung der 7490 lief ja auch sofort alles.


----------



## 9maddin9 (9. April 2017)

Neustes OS von der Box installiert? Welche Einstellung sind im Bereich WLan eingestellt? Verschlüsselung?

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sLickz (9. April 2017)

OS ist aktuell (06.83). Die Einstellungen habe ich allesamt so belassen, wie sie waren.

WLAN wird über WPA 2 verschlüsselt.


----------



## 9maddin9 (10. April 2017)

Betreibst du nur über die Fritzbox das Wlan oder noch über ein anderes Gerät?

DHCP Server aktiviert? Wenn ja feste IP den Geräten vergeben?

Um welche Handys handelt es sich (Android/Apple

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

